# Hello from Canada



## Canadiancomforts (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello.
Lets start off with the not so fun stuff. My name is Erin, I'm a mum to 3 human kids, 4 guinea pigs, 1 betta, 1 turtle and 1 kitten. Ive had cats most of my life but this is the first cat I've had with my family.

Now the fun stuff.
Meet Spook.









Spook is a 6-7 month old kitten given to us from a lady off of Kijiji. She had lived on a farm up until right around the time of his birth but had to move to the city. Since she moved to a place that does not allow cats she could not keep him or his siblings but planned on keeping mom hidden away.

This all happened in October. Here are some photos from when we first got him.



















Spook was neutered late Dec and recovered with no issues. He loves to chase the kids, playing with his toys and eating, a lot... 

I am currently working with Librarychick (member here) on switching him to raw. He so far is not fond of pork. He's a naughty little boy who loves attacking my husband at night and snuggling me all the time. He's also an attack cat as we found out last week. While my mom was down, she left to go to the store late at night after we all went to bed. Apparently when she came home Spook came growling down the stairs to see who had come into his house. Once he saw who it was he calmed down and went back up stairs to snuggle with me and go back to sleep.

Any who. That's me and Spook. Nice to meet you all.


----------



## Lyndzo (Dec 20, 2011)

Hi Erin! Spook is too adorable, I literally just Awwwed out loud at my desk!


----------



## Canadiancomforts (Jan 31, 2012)

Isn't he? He's my big boy, completely black, even in his mouth. Mind you I spent last night in the "My Kitty" threads, all those adorable cats.


----------



## SEOSmile (Jan 20, 2012)

The eyes are what gets me every time! They just look at you like they own you but love you all the same. What sweet kitties for sure. I didn't know cats could have black mouths is this rare?


----------



## Canadiancomforts (Jan 31, 2012)

I really don't know. I have heard with dogs it means they are smart but I don't know if that's true.


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Canadiancomforts said:


> I have heard with dogs it means they are smart but I don't know if that's true.


Definitely false. It's just genetics, like people with blond or red or black hair (or skin tones), completely unrelated to their intelligence (blond jokes aside ).


----------



## Carmel (Nov 23, 2010)

Also, somehow I forgot! Welcome to the forum!  Spook is adorable.


----------



## Canadiancomforts (Jan 31, 2012)

Carmel said:


> Definitely false. It's just genetics, like people with blond or red or black hair (or skin tones), completely unrelated to their intelligence (blond jokes aside ).


Hmm good to know  And thanks for the welcome


----------



## Cats&Plants (Aug 20, 2011)

Welcome to the group! YAY, more Edmontonians!!! Gotta love it 

Spook is soooo cute!! In my next life, a black cat is definitely on the wish list!!


----------



## Canadiancomforts (Jan 31, 2012)

Yay, more Edmonton people!! Thanks for the welcome. I love black cats because they are usually the last to be adopted. Which is sad because they are just as nice as any other coloured cat.


----------



## librarychick (May 25, 2008)

Well I think welcoming you might be silly, since I convinced you to join 

I'm glad you did join though!

Spooks eyes are brilliant in person. Beautifully yellow/orange. You'll have to post pics of his cite widdle face!


----------



## Canadiancomforts (Jan 31, 2012)

LOL I am trying so hard, my camera sucks! Every time I get a good shot with out the flash he moves and it turns out blurry. If I use the flash he closes his eyes. He is such a smeg head. LOL


----------

